# Comment on this fixture



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Can anyone comment on this fixture for me,I'm looking at the 30"
Thanks

Aquarium Lighting: All-Glass Compact Fluorescent Oak Strip Lights


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the 48" 110 watt on a 55, grows plants with no problem at all. If I did it again I would probably go with AHsupply instead.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

hiittman said:


> Can anyone comment on this fixture for me,I'm looking at the 30"
> Thanks
> 
> Aquarium Lighting: All-Glass Compact Fluorescent Oak Strip Lights


It's a fixture...lol. What do you want to grow? High light, medium, low? CO2? No? Fertilizers? How many gallons? Give us some more information.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Would I use a glass canopy under it?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I also have the CD-931235 48" 110W fixture. It grows plants well, but after using Ahsupply.com lighting, I would rather some of their fixtures then the 48" fixture. Their reflector and bulbs are MUCH higher quality than what you will get w/ the 48" fixture.

Then again like epicfish said, it all depends on what you want it for. Quality wise & customer service-wise , though Ahsupply.com OWNS that light fixture (beats it by 10x).


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, for a *48 inch fixture* I would use something with linear tubes and not Power Compact. Power Compact makes great sense for replacing screw-in bulbs and small spaces less than 24 inches in length. Why USA vendors make so many fixtures with PC tubes makes me think they have a special interest in selling expensive PC bulbs. 

Germany makes some T5 HO fixtures which totally kick @ss on the PC fixtures readily available in the states. I haven't seen anything that can beat a 48 inch T5 HO TekLight.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm looking at something thats 30 inch,where would I look


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

go for coralife fixture, you'll love it


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have two of Current's Orbit fixtures. A 20" and a 30" one. These have a better reflector than the Aqualight. Some folks like Current's Satellite line. CURRENT WHAT'S NEXT The bad part is that you have to replace the saltwater bulbs with freshwater ones. I had to replace the Dual Actinics on my Orbit's. The Satellites come with a 50/50 10,000K/Actinic bulb(s) that needs to be replaced.

My Coralife 96w has the adjustable (flip-up) legs and I really like this feature. But in order to use them, you can't have a glass top. These legs mount on the left and right side of the aquarium.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

xcooperx,
Is this the light you use on your 20 long?

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip at Big Al's Online


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Left C said:


> My Coralife 96w has the adjustable (flip-up) legs and I really like this feature. But in order to use them, you can't have a glass top. These legs mount on the left and right side of the aquarium.


I recently picked up this fixture. I was a bit surprised at how little light is sent down in the tank for 96 watts, but then again the bulb takes up most of the space, so the upward side of it can't really send light down into the tank. It's a brute force approach which makes some sense for a 20 inch wide fixture.

It came with the Coralife 6700K bulb. So far, it's been so-so. Plants are growing, but not alot.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the 48" 110 watt in oak. I have had it for 6 years w/o any problems.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Newt,you mean the all glass fixture?


----------

